# Durban Sands & RCI



## MuranoJo (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone know if RCI is still accepting DS deposits?


----------



## kewanee (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there a reason they wouldn't be??  I deposited my 2010 weeks, but that was last year, so nothing recently.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 8, 2009)

Can't find it now, but I thought someone posted a while ago that they had problems depositing.  Ya never know--I sent a message to the resort and never got a response, but I may have to use another email system, as mine don't always go through on one of my accounts.


----------



## randkb (Dec 9, 2009)

I deposited my 2010 weeks with no problem a month ago.  I read the post that you mentioned but the person was trying to deposit a week that had already past.  I think the following is the one you were mentioning. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96315&highlight=durban+sands


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 10, 2009)

Apologies for starting this post.  I see now that I really need to take another vacation.


----------

